# Tourney Champions - March Bout!



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Champions and Spectators (can I call you all 'taters' for short?), here for your viewing and commenting pleasure are/will be proof of your Champions' might and prowess with the brush and knife!

Champions - Please to show your work here in various stages of completion so that the taters and yourselves can draw strength from one another's efforts.

Taters (silly spuds) - Please to show your support of your Champions! Cheer them on and be impressed and amazed at their skill and audacity in challenging Heretical Hespithe the Orange! They know not their fate! :laugh:

Please to be commencing the shenanigans on the 1st of March!


----------



## frost_reaver (Dec 15, 2007)

Well, I guess I'll start off. For the first entry I'm keeping it simple. I got together a 16 strong unit of Orc Arrer Boyz. So far I have the skin done and some of the armor started. Here's a pic of them currently.



















You'll have to excuse the bad pics, I was in a hurry and they are WIP. I get better pics when they're worth the effort. More to come.....


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Da Orkses are in da HOUSE! Awesome!

Watch this space for a few snapshots of my Tomb Kings in all their nude glory!


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Quality, the mutual painting begins, *cues commentary voice* "And the orks blast out of the gate fast, with an explosive break..."


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Tomorrow you'll see pics of the TWO armies I'm planning on entering into this comp, lol.

I'll not let either army sit idly by while the other gets all the love and affection. I love all my little plastic buddies.

So, on the morrow, pics of my unassembled (mostly) Tomb Kings, and my newly acquired and assembled (mostly, lol) Chaos Dwarfs.

Anyone have any thoughts on the Chosen Stunties, please let me know... I'm so outta my league, here!


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

http://www.chaos-dwarfs.com/army2.php

Check this out for inspiration Hesp.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

thats a well converted CD army


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Yup... I like just about everything about it... but the colors, lol. I do NOT want to do another red/black army like the 2500pt one I just painted and traded off.

Any ideas? I need to figure this out if I'm gonna enter them in the event.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Well, I don't really hold with the 'must paint this this colour' school, so i'd go with anything you fancy.

A nice dark angels green and red perhaps?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Oh Tay! :mrgreen:

Here are pics of my two armies 'mostly' assembled. There are many conversions in the armies, and while many were done by myself, the Chosen Stunties were done by my bud. I still have not chosen which models will become my first submission into this event, so no individual pics. Cheers all!


----------



## Correlohn (Dec 29, 2007)

Free to good home.... 300 house-trained lizards...

This is a 2250pt Lizarmen army based around fire and magic. Two large blocks of Quetzl Saurus, a few Salamanders, and a few Skink units join a Slaan, his Temple Guard, and a couple of Priests to lay down a ton of short range fire backed up by what could be the most devastating magic phase potential in the game. The army has already laid waste to Chaos Dwarfs, Beasts of Chaos, Empire, and Vampire Counts.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm recycling an old pic in anticipation of my battalion arriving. I hope this doesn't intrude.

This is how my noble currently looks. I'll get working on him tonight and show you the results soon.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Sweet! I'll add you and your little Mr. Noble to the list of Champions in this here tourney!

On my own front, I have primed one unit of 25 Chosen (255pts) and a unit of Light Horse Archers and a Character (235pts)... I'm toying with the idea of using the NMM technique on the Chosen Stunties... Purple/Grey cloth, NMM Bronze (with patina?) armor and weapons... Does this seem as if they're dedicated to Tzeentch or Slaanesh? Should they be?


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Man, that hellcannon needs filling hesp...


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Ummmm, I dont' get it....

It's to represent an Earthshaker cannon....


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

The barrel hesp, looking at the pic it has a massive gap that needs filling with greenstuff 

Nothing against you using it at all, its an awesome model!


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

LOL... I just got the model in a trade on Saturday... don't expect it to be fully modeled any time soon, lol.

I also need to scratch build two bolt throwers for the army.... Did ya notice the two empty bases as well, and the incorrect number of crewmen for the machines?


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I did indeed. It would be fairly easy to chaosify a dwarf bolt thrower i'd have thought.


----------



## frost_reaver (Dec 15, 2007)

Nice armies so far.... I'm definately looking forward to seeing them with some paint on em.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I've decided that I will NOT be dipping my Tomb Kings.... I just did the tried and true method of assemble/clean/prime/wash/layer and the Skellie Horses look pretty good for dead equine. I still have a highlight layer to add, but for just a few minutes work all told, they look damn good. No need for dipping here.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I was thinking of dipping my TK's as well Hes but I just can't bring myself to do it. Here is a pic of my skellie squad so far. One coat of paint and an ink wash only. Much more to go.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Here's the first taste of paint for my Tomb Kings.... The very first member's of...

Pharaoh Khummin'ghettit's Social Revival! Praise be to that stoned bird statue thing over there! We got some paint!


























The Archers are just primed and washed at the moment. The Horses are 95% complete, including basing. I'd like to add a bit of detail to the forehead of the beasts, just like many horses do. I'm thinking of inscribed hieroglyphs, small enough and simple enough to both fit, and be repeated. For color, I'm thinking Orange and Teal... and trying not to make it look rubbish, lol.

I bet those archers are really anxious for me to finish their units so they can sit on those obviously uncomfortable mounts... still better than what they are sitting on, I imagine.

Also, here is a Chaos Dwarf unit Champ that I dry-brushed grey so that some of the detail could show through...










Cheers all!


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

I just have to say that the chaos dwarfs look badass. I'll get working on my phoenix guard.


----------



## Correlohn (Dec 29, 2007)

Here are some of my models... I still have a good little bitto go for my 250 points forthe month but all in due time i suppose. The first skink is completely painted and just needs a matt finish.












VIOLA!:victory:


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

OK... silly yeller-bellied cretins.... whatever. :grin:

Don't get upset or disappointed with me guys... but I dipped my Light Horse Archers....

Of course, I painted them including washes, base-coats, and highlights first.... you all saw the pics... but I really wanted the 'hard-coat' aspect of the polyurethane to help keep such fiddly models together. I can imagine how much I would hate picking up broken arms and heads...

Pics when all is dry... At that point tomorrow, one unit will be officially done! And then, only 1 character and 25 Stunties to go!


----------



## Frostbite (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, I figure I should add in my test minis. I've also got them posted in the painting blog, but may as well show some progress here too. This month's project is to get my Chaos Warriors done, that should be well over the 250 points needed for this month, especially as the Mark of Nurgle costs a good chunk of that itself...Anyways...


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Lookin' sweet Frostbite! Please tell me you are gonna leave that green on the sheilds...

As for me... One part down, 2 parts to go!


----------



## frost_reaver (Dec 15, 2007)

Very nice people, very nice. 
Hesp, I really like the bows, what color is that?
I gave the Boyz a little love today (very little) and they should be done in the next week or so. Pics soon, I promise.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

LOL... the color of the bows.... Apple Barrel Apricot. With a little antique white and some medium brown wash added for shading and highlighting. 

The only expensive painting products I use are Windsor & Newton brushes and GW Inks. The rest is pretty cheap craft store nonsense.


----------



## frost_reaver (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm a big fan of Apple Barrel myself. It never needs thinned and there are so many accelerants in the stuff, if you paint a little thick, it usually dries flat anyway. Hmmm, Apricot you say? Tomorrow I'll have to run to Wal-mart.k:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Champion wip from my skellie unit


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Looks sharp, Wraithlord! I never thought to put both swords on the Champ... lol. The white looks very smooth.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice work Hessie!

I got my list together and now all that remains is to wait for the other models to arrive!


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

I have to warn everyone that I'm slow as hell so here's some spearmen from the battalion that just arrived.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Bah, there is no way in hell I am going to get this unit done in time for the end of the month


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Ya don't have to, Wraith... just try to get as much done as possible. Remember, we're really looking for complete and legal 1500pt armies when all is said and done. 250pts per month is more of a requirement for those of us with bigger aspirations, lol.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

This is what I've come up with for colors. Any comments or suggestions for improvements? 

Thanks all!


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Nothing wrong with it hesp, and I actually quite like it, but to me it just doesn't draw the eye. I think it needs one more colour factored in to really make it stand out. I'd try a yellow or orange.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I think I'll do that Panda... thanks.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

The panda embarks on a new quest to prevent his withdrawal from this competition.

Ogres it is, with only 15 models (14 from the battalion set and one bruiser) needed painting for 1000pts, and a paint scheme designed, as well as all the stuff for basing already aquired, it seems a much more managable task for a slow, bear shaped painter.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Yeah! Giant Orange Slayer Koalas! But, remember o' Issued One, that Slayer Koalas are not as fond of Bamboo as you are. They like ukuleles or something like that, lol.:grin:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I am finishing up a squad of Thousand Sons right now for a campaign/league that is starting in my home town that requires painted armies. Once that it done (just some bases and a bit of OSL to do) I will knock out a couple of TK units.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Better late than never, my ogres are underway.

Unfortunately, like me, my camera has issues at the moment, so picks will be up asp in the near future.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Cool enough... no stress, mate.


----------

